# Brigitte Nielsen und ihre besten Dschungel-Momente



## Stefan102 (29 Jan. 2012)

​
Sie plauderte offen über ihre heißesten Hollywood-Affären, hatte stets ein offenes Ohr für ihre Dschungelcamp-Kollegen und steckte mit schier unbändiger Power ihre jüngeren Kontrahentinnen locker in die Tasche. Brigitte Nielsen (48) bewies durchaus Qualitäten einer Dschungelcamp-Amazone und hielt trotz eitler Make-Over-Experimente in der Vergangenheit nicht damit hinter dem Berg, dass zwei Wochen im Dschungel auch an der geliftetsten Frau nicht spurlos vorüber gehen. Brigitte scherte sich nicht darum und beschäftigte sich lieber mit ihren Camp-Kumpanen.

Sie kümmerte sich um die verknallten Camp-Küken, mimte die neugierige Tante „Brigidde“ und prägte den Satz „Was geht los da rein?“. Sie hatte stets ein offenes Ohr für die Wehklagen der älteren Kandidaten und viel Liebe zu vergeben: Da gab es die unbefriedigte Nikotin-Sucht eines Vincent Raven (45) oder auch Ramona Leiß (54) und ihr ungehemmter Ärger über die Unordnung im Lager - und überhaupt alles. Moderator Dirk Bach (50) bekam ein feuchtes Küsschen nach der Dschungelprüfung und auch gegenüber Dr. Bob (62) zeigte sich die Hollywood-Ikone nicht abgeneigt.

Die 48-Jährige gab sich größte Mühe, das harmonische Miteinander im Camp aufrecht zu erhalten und bat mehr als einmal darum, die Streitereien endlich gut sein zu lassen. Um ihre Busch-Freunde bei Laune zu halten, tanzte sie auch schon einmal im Kakerlaken-Mantel und sang dazu James Browns „I Got You (I Feel Good)". Des Dauerregens sollte sich ebenfalls entledigt werden. Für die ausgeflippte Brigitte kein Problem - mit einem kräftigen „Tuka Taka Tuk“ wurde beim Wettergott um Gnade gefleht.

Nun wurde die sympathische Dänin für ihre guten Taten belohnt und erhielt den heiß ersehnten Titel!
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## HerbertGross (2 Juli 2014)

Klasse Frau


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Dieser Dschungel-Blödsinn ...


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

Sie hatte es echt drauf.


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

War mal ein ziemlich heisses Eisen.


----------

